# Shrimpin ain't easy.



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

So I have an empty 20G setup running (sold the inhabitants). I'm thinking about shrimpin it out and adding a bunch of the little buggers. I've only kept Japonicas before (with little success) and am wondering what other shrimp types would be suitable for my setup? It's a standard 20G with a 50W heater, AC50, T8 light, pea gravel substrate, driftwood and a big old Java fern. Would like to start out with a less expensive/hardier type to begin with and go from there. Any advice/care info???


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

ghost shrimp


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

In my opinion it is easiest and cheapest to start with is the Cherry shrimp or any other Neocaridina heteropoda including the Yellow shrimp, Painted Fire Red, Red Rili or Snow ball....Found it best to use slight softer water with water top ups as opposed to changes with almond leaves....My Cherry tank has grown and shrunk over the years but stays at about 50 - 70 cherry's. I always tend to lose the CRS and the odd Cherry in the summer as I let the tank get to hot!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yellows or Red Cherry or Ghost shrimp is what I would suggest. They reproduce moderately quick and are very active little creatures.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i've got a bunch of red cherries i could give you a deal on, pm me if you're interested.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

djamm said:


> In my opinion it is easiest and cheapest to start with is the Cherry shrimp or any other Neocaridina heteropoda including the Yellow shrimp, Painted Fire Red, Red Rili or Snow ball....Found it best to use slight softer water with water top ups as opposed to changes with almond leaves....My Cherry tank has grown and shrunk over the years but stays at about 50 - 70 cherry's. I always tend to lose the CRS and the odd Cherry in the summer as I let the tank get to hot!!!
> 
> Good Luck!


Just a friendly heads up, Snowballs are Neocaridina zhangjiajiensis (the same species as Blue Pearls) not Neocaridina heteropoda. They are both easily kept however .

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cherry shrimp, no heater, get rid of the pea gravel (too coarse, it'll trap detritus) and a little bit of moss and you're good to go. thefishwife is out your way and has tons of cherries.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice! Do I need to do anything to my water? or is conditioned tap water fine? Also is sand the substrate of choice?


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I've heard they can be hard to breed in captivity.. but I'm really loving my Amano Shrimp. Their colour/pattern is beautiful, they're active, and they're big enough that you can actually see them, lol.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hardness level is very important for shrimp. Cherry shrimp as said are very easy but so are Japonica Shrimp. If you had issues with them in the past it is likely hardness or lack there of. Cherry shrimp are very tough, we always had them multiplying in store even before adjusting hardness. Ghost shrimp can be very agressive and are not really any hardier then the others mentioned above.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Alrighty. Added black 3M sand instead of gravel, ditched the heater, gonna add some Java Moss and tossed in some dried bananna leaves. I had some of the leaves laying around so figured they may work in the Almond leaves stead. Going to pickup some shrimp from another member Sat. Is there anything else I should do before adding them (Tank is cycled)? How many would be a good starting number in a 20G?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Cherry shrimps are tough. Perfect beginner shrimps! CRS are more advance. Water hardness needs to be adjusted n maintained at a proper level in order to get them to breed. Have fun shrimpin' !


----------

